# Southwest's Planes Are Falling Apart



## John Cummings (Apr 4, 2011)

It looks like their old 737's are suffering from metal fatigue.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20110404/ap_on_re_us/us_southwest_flight_diverted#mwpphu-container


----------



## silverfox82 (Apr 4, 2011)

These short haul planes do many more takeoff and landing cycles daily than longer haul equipment does. The repeated pressurising and depressurising stresses the skin leading to possible failure. Don't know if the checks are done on hours or cycles but it was another 737 island hopper in Hawaii that lost a huge portion of its skin along with a flight attendant quite a few years back.


----------



## tombo (Apr 4, 2011)

I know that Southwest does not charge extra fees for luggage.  Does Southwest charge extra for the seats with the convertible top?


----------



## riverdees05 (Apr 4, 2011)

Good one!  (-:


----------



## Dori (Apr 4, 2011)

You guys are making me nervous! We are scheduled to fly SW next month from Buffalo to Las Vegas. I don't want to take my umbrella on board in case of rain.   

Dori


----------



## Catira (Apr 4, 2011)

*Scary!*

Yikes.. I would be nervous to board any Southwest plane right now!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 4, 2011)

It is now a known defect. 

Thus, I feel safe flying SWA on FRI 4/8 to MLK. My only question, is will my flight be cancelled. It is a little hard to be late for a funeral.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 4, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> It is a little hard to be late for a funeral.



I'm planning to be late for mine. 

But seriously, cracks were found on 3 additional aircraft out of almost 80 inspected so I'd suppose SW will be pretty close to a full schedule in 4 days.

Jim Ricks


----------



## riverdees05 (Apr 4, 2011)

We have 5 flights booked in the next few months.  I am sure it will be safe to fly.  They will inspect all and repair any thing that needs repairing.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 4, 2011)

We put our dd on a SW flight yesterday.  My only concern was whether the flight would be delayed or cancelled (it was neither).   I also have plans for several SW flights over the next few months.  They are still my airline of choice.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 4, 2011)

So far, two days after grounding the type, Southwest has returned 57 737-300s to service- out of 79. Some flights are still cancelled, but all routes are covered- they say.

Jim Ricks


----------



## california-bighorn (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of SWA, but, remember there are several other airlines flying 737's that are just as old or older and have as many reps on them.  I think it's reassuring that something as drastic as this can happen and no one was seriously injured.


----------



## Blues (Apr 4, 2011)

tombo said:


> I know that Southwest does not charge extra fees for luggage.  Does Southwest charge extra for the seats with the convertible top?



Yep, good one.

I kinda like the comment from the web site that John referenced --

"The bags almost really did fly free"

-Bob


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 4, 2011)

As a pilot (of little airplanes) and SW fan, I thought there were 2 things interesting about the incident. (1) The aircraft was stressed more by the constant pressurization/depressurization than the multiple landing/takeoff stresses, and (2) when stress cracks occurred, the cracks stopped at each panel joint and stringer, just like they were designed to do. I will continue to fly SW with confidence.   Jim


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Apr 6, 2011)

We flew SWA on Sat.  Delayed 5 hours total. Part of our luggage arrived 36 hours later. Folks on our last leg from PDX to BOI were presented with vouchers but those of us who had been onboard the plane from Midway received nothing.  

Sure hope SWA compensates us, too.

We are returning via AA.


----------



## Patri (Apr 6, 2011)

We are flying SWA in May. Sure hope planes have been deemed safe by then. Other airlines have had their issues, now this one has to restore public confidence. It's always been held in higher esteem.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 6, 2011)

california-bighorn said:


> I'm not a big fan of SWA, but, remember there are several other airlines flying 737's that are just as old or older and have as many reps on them.  I think it's reassuring that something as drastic as this can happen and no one was seriously injured.


The issue isn't so much the age of the airplane as it is the number of pressurization/depressurization cycles, which corresponds to the takeoffs and landings.

For most of its existence, SWA has been a "short-haul" airline, emphasizing shorter route segments and minimal time on the ground so the plane can get back in the air.  Accordingly, proportionately more SWA planes will be affected by the service bulletin than would be the case with other airlines.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 6, 2011)

FWIW, my theory is that the safest time to fly on an airline is about 2 - 8 weeks after an incident which makes their mechanics wake up from their siestas to the sound of NTSB and FAA clipboards being snapped.


----------



## Icc5 (Apr 6, 2011)

*Credit the pilot*

I think the pilot should be credited with doing a great job landing after the incident.  Glad everyone was OK and look for future flights to be much smoother after all the planes get checked.  We will be flying from Ca. to Georgia in June so I'm glad they are checking before we go instead of after.
Bart


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 8, 2011)

Passepartout said:


> As a pilot (of little airplanes) and SW fan, I thought there were 2 things interesting about the incident. (1) The aircraft was stressed more by the constant pressurization/depressurization than the multiple landing/takeoff stresses, and (2) when stress cracks occurred, the cracks stopped at each panel joint and stringer, just like they were designed to do. I will continue to fly SW with confidence.   Jim



What I read, it ran through two of the crack stoppers (lap joints) and stopped at the third. By design, it should have stopped at the first but looks like there will be some beefing up of the joints or new design rules at Boeing.

Cheers


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm wondering if it would make sense for SW to alternate short haul and long haul flights on the same plane. Anyway, we will continue to fly SW.
Liz


----------



## Carol C (Apr 8, 2011)

Maybe SW was hoarding cash to buy AirTran and skimped on some maintenance issues?


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Apr 9, 2011)

From what I've read they were following Boeing's prescribed procedures which didn't include checking the upper fuselage with a magnet (or something like that, I know that sounds wrong), because it wasn't area supposed to be easily affected and so they just did occasional manual inspections.
Liz


----------



## Joan-OH (Apr 9, 2011)

Talent312 said:


> FWIW, my theory is that the safest time to fly on an airline is about 2 - 8 weeks after an incident which makes their mechanics wake up from their siestas to the sound of NTSB and FAA clipboards being snapped.



Good thing I'm flying SW May 7th.  I'm not worried at all.   

Joan-OH


----------



## Holysmoke (Apr 9, 2011)

at least they dont charge for bags :whoopie:


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 9, 2011)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> From what I've read they were following Boeing's prescribed procedures which didn't include checking the upper fuselage with a magnet (or something like that, I know that sounds wrong), because it wasn't area supposed to be easily affected and so they just did occasional manual inspections.
> Liz



Partly correct but if anyone wants more info on Magnaflux or Zyglo inspections for cracks send me a PM. Don't want to bore everyone with technical bafflegab.  

Cheers


----------

